# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  LUTZ Pathfinder, driverless pod, Transport Systems Catapult, Milton Keynes, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Transport Systems Catapult

----------


## Airicist

Launch of UK's first driverless pod 

Published on Feb 11, 2015




> The first autonomous vehicle to run on UK public footpaths has been officially unveiled by the Transport Systems Catapult at a UK government launch event in Greenwich, London.

----------


## Airicist

Driverless pod animation 

Published on Feb 11, 2015




> Transport Systems Catapult unveils UK's first driverless pod.This 3D animation gives an early impression of how the pods will operate in Milton Keynes.

----------


## Airicist

Driverless pods at Shanghai's Great Festival of Creativity 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> Transport Systems Catapult's Chris Moody was interviewed about driverless pods at Shanghai's Great Festival of Creativity

----------


## Airicist

TSC unveils self-driving project’s first “pod” vehicle

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> The electric-powered LUTZ Pathfinder pod was presented to commuters and other members of the public outside Milton Keynes Central train station, with members of the Transport Systems Catapult project team on hand to answer questions.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous vehicles go live for first time in UK

Published on Oct 12, 2016




> The TSC has successfully demonstrated vehicles running in full autonomous mode in Milton Keynes UK.

----------


## Airicist

TSC LUTZ Pathfinder demonstration in Milton Keynes

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> The TSC has successfully demonstrated vehicles running in full autonomous mode in Milton Keynes UK.

----------

